# stocking list for a 180gal



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey People, I have another empty 6x2 tank which i want to set up with some less agressive CA/SA tank.

I like the following fish, please tell me what combinations of all or any i can have.

Salvini
Severum
Convict
Blue Acara
Geophagus species
Angel
Ram
Firemouth
barbs
tetras
chocolate cichlids
cories
GT / Gold Saum


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

The Blue Acara might be able to hang in there, but the angel will not. He will be killed in due time. As far as tetras, I wouldn't go with anything smaller than a congo tetra, as they will make an easy snack for your bigger fish, some of which will be pushing 10 inches. Good luck


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

hes just asking, of those fish that he likes, wich ones would be good to keep together.

id like a chocolate, sev, blue acara, geo tank myself....


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

I think (and could be wrong) that a Salvini might be a bit more aggressive than you want for this tank. Convicts will probably pair off and breed, and then WW III will break out, so you probably don't want that.

Firemouths are kind hit or miss with temperment. I have two (in an african tank  :fish: ) that do very well with the africans, so I'm sure they'd handle themselves easily in my SA tank.

Sevs and acaras or sevs and rams, a bunch of dithers and cories with either group...those would be nice combs.

Can't speak for GT's or chocolates.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *swamptrout*,

There are a couple of different SA setups I wouldn't mind trying if I had a 6 footer going. I do tend to like stocking with species from the same habitat, and like having a well rounded tank stockwise.

First would be a Rio Ucayali, Peruvian setup. 
6 Geophagus proximus.
Pair of Heros sp. 'red shoulders', if you could find these, otherwise ordinary Green severums.
12 Corydoras trilineatus. 
2 Bristlenose catfish.
4 Panaque sp. (L204).
School of Silver Hatchetfish
School of Head-and-taillight tetra

Second would be a Rio Tapajos, Brazilian setup.
6 Geophagus tapajos sp. 'orange head'
6 Laetacara curviceps
12 Corydoras ornatus 
2 Ancistrus dolichopterus 
4 Hypancistrus sp. (L260) Queen Arabesque Pleco
School of Lemon tetras
School of penguin tetras

But you'd need a fair bit of dosh for either of those, mainly for the L numbers.

I'm not sure what's really available in the LFS's on the north side of Brissy, Smith's is the only one I'm vaguely familiar with, and while he often has quality he's also pretty expensive.

So have you given up on the Red Terror idea for your tank? or is this just exploring another avenue.

If I were ever to do a CA tank, I'd definately have a school of Hypsophrys nicaraguensis in it. A LFS on the southside currently has a batch of wild caught juveniles. I reckon they could probably work with a pair of firemouths.

Good luck mate.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

If it were me, I would pick the FM, Convict, Salvini, and the GT. If it were one of each of these fish I would probably throw in a severum to But they can be really agressive or real timid. Although DeadFishFloating's Idea of the nicaraguensis sounds pretty good too.


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

DeadFishFloating said:


> G'day *swamptrout*,
> 
> There are a couple of different SA setups I wouldn't mind trying if I had a 6 footer going. I do tend to like stocking with species from the same habitat, and like having a well rounded tank stockwise.
> 
> ...


Hey DFF, as usual you are a wealth of knowledge. Yeah i have given up on the RT idea. would rather a more peaceful yet lively tank now.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Are some of the options being moved from the first 180, or new fish? Since you have a lot of the options already, I'd go with something new unless you are shuffling them around ... maybe make one south american and the other central.


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey People.

Thanks everybody for their input and suggestions, This is what i decided to go with.
Please feel free to give me your approvals or objections.

1 Gold Severum
2 Green Severum
6 Geophagus Altifrons
1 Firemouth (existing) - most likely be moved.
4 pep BN
4 Silver Dollars (existing)
5 Clown Loach (existing)

Will like to add some Geophagus "Tapajos Orange Head" or Geophagus Surinamensis aswell as Congo Tetras.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I think even a 180 gallon whould have trouble holding 14 twelve inch fish .. granted the clown loaches are slow growing ... deffinately couldn't handle more geos.


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> Are some of the options being moved from the first 180, or new fish? Since you have a lot of the options already, I'd go with something new unless you are shuffling them around ... maybe make one south american and the other central.


 If you are referring to my signature, they are not up to date

All fish are juvies for now so they will be moved to other tanks as they start getting to any size.
Once the tank is finished it will only have the geos, Severums & some congos.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

no cats? or do you figure the geos will be enough of a cleanup crew...

personally i like raphael or pictus cats cory cats might be hit or miss...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *jcushing*,

Many species of catfish are expensive down here, including corydoras. Some quick examples; Corydoras panda $7 per, Corydoras jullii $12 per, otocinclus usually around the $11 mark, juvenile bn's represent the best value for money $6 at a LFS & as cheap as $2 from a breeder.

It can become expensive just to stock clean up crews and dithers down here, let alone actual cichlids.

Please don't ask what my two little tanks stock cost as I don't want to work it out. :roll:


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Two of my favorite cichlids are serverums and chocolates. Our chocolate is just simply one cool fish. Very non-aggressive, but'll hold his own against even a much larger black-belt.

Tiger barbs can be nippy little buggers.

Bigger tetra's would be great dithers, smaller ones might wind up as snacks.

Cories are spazzes, but wonderful for clean up.

For happy little cichlids, you should also check out Laetacara.

-Ryan


----------

